# Got rust?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRbV...re=related

Manfred Diel


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Manfred, 
You do a masterful job. 
It all looks very realistic. 
I will have to copy your ideas when i get around to that part of my layout. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey! That's my car!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry David,its not my wonderful talent, been surfing the net and found this page ! 
wish i would do this well (my truck looks in some spots the same,but its natural weathering!) 

manfred Diel


----------

